# Allergic reaction to grooming product?



## Dawn R (Dec 16, 2006)

I dog sit my toy poodle's brother often. They both go to the same groomer which is at our vet's office. The last time I kept him, he had just been groomed. He started to rub his face and eyes on the carpet to the point of scraping his skin. I put the elizibethian collor on him and it took care of the problem. 

My question is what could be causing this? I'm guessing he's allergic to the tear stain remover they used. My pup doesn't have tear stains, and he's never had this problem. The worst part is that this has happened 3 times. The first time they didn't charge for the vet visit and I suspect they didn't make a note on his chart. 

We're thinking about changing vets but I don't want to make that decision without proper research. Do any of you pros ever run into something like this?

There have been other problems, when I had my dog nuetered I asked them to micro-chip him and they didn't. He had to go back and go through a very tramatic experience, but I thought "Hey anybody can make a mistake" 
Then on our last visit, they asked me what heartworm medicine he was on. Since they prescribed it, shouldn't they have written it down?

Am I expecting the vet to be run too much like a people doctor? This is my first dog, maybe I just don't know how things work?


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Find a new vet. This particular office sounds, at the very least, very disorganized. 

And, yes, the dog could easily be allergic to the product they're using.


----------



## ashes (Apr 15, 2007)

the groomer probubly used a blade (clipper) to take the hair out from in front of the eyes. its a very common thing. some dogs have very sensitive skin and it causes the dog to become very itchy where they cut the hair. its probubly not alergies. next time he goes to the groomer make sure you tell them what happened and ask them to use thinning shears. shears dont take the hair as close as a blade but still clears it so the little pup can see.


----------



## Dawn R (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info, how did people raise kids and dogs before they had the internet?


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a standard poodle and my groomer does the sporting clip--his face is shaved short and is a portion of his tail--for the first 48 hours he is a little itchy (sort of like razor burn) but after that he is fine!! On the other hand, if you have any reservations about the vet you are using I would find another one you feel more comfortable with.


----------



## Dawn R (Dec 16, 2006)

what made us wonder is that it only happens on his face. He had to be shaved down all over last visit. (he's normally well kempt but his owner had pregnancy complications and he got a little matted) Thanks for all the help, I believe people take you more seriously if you can at least act like you know what you're talking about.  

P.S. Your dog is beautiful!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks much!!!


----------



## mypoodleangel (May 8, 2007)

Maybe the groomers used a nontearless doggy shampoo that affected his eyes, if I were you I would give them a call to see what they may have done to cause your puppy to have a reaction. They also had a recall on almost all hartz products so maybe they used an affected hartz shampoo, hope you can figure out why your pup is having prooblems with his eyes. Good luck!


----------

